# have you seen this?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

found this on you tube....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you liked that one, you'll love this one....


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*nice clip*

thats neat! what a way to do it !


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought you could hurt the coral touching it with your bare hands like that?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can. Avoid doing it.

But what else can they do while they are diving? A glove could also hurt the coral or make you drop it.

Fortunately these are wild corals in natural habitat, the best conditions for a coral's good recovery.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ecoleshill said:


> I thought you could hurt the coral touching it with your bare hands like that?


It'll probably hurt you more 

Actually, if a coral slimes on your hands/fingers, make sure to rinse it off before handling another coral or else you can cause problems to the second coral by transferring the slime from another coral onto it - they don't like that


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

And avoid breaking paly polyps as they have harmful toxins.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I just avoid touching them I move them around grasping the based they are attached to. Be it a piece of LR or some other medium.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, if a coral slimes on your hands/fingers, make sure to rinse it off before handling another coral or else you can cause problems to the second coral by transferring the slime from another coral onto it - they don't like that


never thought of it that way... 
thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice too see new reefs being built... I hope its not because of use though...


----------

